# Hitch Hikers



## gvguwec (Apr 23, 2008)

Has anybody used these before? they are a spring that hooks on the gap of the hook to hold on a trailer. I was thinking of attaching them to the eye for holding on the soft plastic frogs I love to use but hate having them rip out of the bend on a worm style hook. I know owner makes a hook specifically for this but they are about a buck a hook where I could add one of these things to the hooks I have for 3 bucks a 25 pack. Any comments on these would be appreciated!


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2008)

Where did you find them for that price?


----------

